# Harvesting And Feeding Stalks.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Drovers.

Regards, Mike

https://www.drovers.com/article/harvesting-and-feeding-corn-stalks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Very common here.It is usually mixed with other better feeds to balance the ration.

Most is used for bedding but they do eat a lot of it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Many bales of cornstalks have been baled this month in Texas for feeding to cattle due to drought & high price of grass hay bales. I managed to get 650 bales of them baled.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm gonna try to remember to send in a sample of stalks this winter.

We usually like to pick some corn wet (28-30%) while the stalks have some green left in em, chop and bale then wrap em. Smells just like corn silage.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Many bales of cornstalks have been baled this month in Texas for feeding to cattle due to drought & high price of grass hay bales. I managed to get 650 bales of them baled.


Hope they're tested for nitrates... Nitrates can be a HUGE problem in drought-stricken grain fodder...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

What?? The article didn't talk about ammoniating the stubble bales?? Saw several YouTube videos about ammoniating straw and fodder bales and it easily doubles the protein as well as increasing TDN significantly because the ammonia breaks down cellulose and makes the stover softer and more palatable for greater intake.

Another good trick I've seen people use is up-end the bales and dump a five gallon pail or two of molasses on each bale end, allowing it to soak down through the fodder... Saw one YouTube where a guy was using a hose on the delivery truck to apply it directly to an upended row of bales and allow it to soak in, doing them all basically at one time... feed later as needed.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

luke strawwalker said:


> Hope they're tested for nitrates... Nitrates can be a HUGE problem in drought-stricken grain fodder...
> 
> Later! OL J R


I agree nitrate poisoning can be a problem. The only testing that the stalks I baled have received is *no vultures are circling above dead cattle* since cornstalks have been fed. Nitrates are normally concentrated in the lower 4'' of the stalks which most cattle won't consume anyway. Local dairyman has been putting NH3 on hay for many yrs.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> Many bales of cornstalks have been baled this month in Texas for feeding to cattle due to drought & high price of grass hay bales. I managed to get 650 bales of them baled.


 what size Bales did you make. how many acres did you have to cross to get 650 bales


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

endrow said:


> what size Bales did you make. how many acres did you have to cross to get 650 bales


4X5.5 bales & IIRC my baler covered 240 acres baling the stalks. Stalks don't yield as many bales per acre down in Texas as in the corn belt.


----------

